# october turkeys



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

r they harder n oct. than in to get rather than the spring ive only gone in the spring but i never got one yet ive herd them get close though


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's completely different hunting. They can actually be easier if you spend time scouting. They are very predictable, and once you learn the pattern they're on, you can kill one quite easily. The traditional method is to find a flock and break it up. Then sit there and call softly after about an hour or so. Eventually, the idea is they will return to the site to reunite. Not quite as much action as a good spingtime hunt, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I mostly hunt the mountains of WV for turkeys in the fall. I am going to guess that most areas in Ohio are different than WV. The mountains require a little work. Lace up the boots and start walking. I will cover 20 miles in a day looking for birds. Even after all that is just the same as M.Magis said. You need to bust up that flock. You can get a turkey out of the flock but you will need to be very still because a flock of twenty birds have forty very keen eyes. To bust up a flock just run into them acting like a fool. If you are good the flock will disperse in a 360 pattern and if not they will scatter in one direction. If they scatter in a 360 pattern find a spot in the middle of where you spooked them. I only waite 20 to 30 minutes before calling. Master the kiki run. If they scatter in one direction move about 100 yards in that direction then set up and waite to call about the same time period. Once again learn the kiki run, this is the call that young grow to know by heart. Older hens will come to other calls but the kiki run is a must in the fall. By the way if you find a group of toms try to ambush them. If you scatter them they can waite days before they try and get back to gether. I just try to plan where they will be and put my self in front of them. I never call to them just try and ambush them. The hens are easier to get than the toms in the fall.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

r u allowed to hunt hens in ohio


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, in the fall, all hens are legal.


----------

